# 40% model IHC  M



## rodue (Jan 23, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuz2BXfTI6M&feature=em-upload_owner[/ame] 
this is my first scratch built engine I purchased the flywheels from Paul Breisch, that is used on his Olds Model. I made them look like the M.
I used 1/8 cold rolled steel and hand form and weld them in the shape of the M. It is all steel no body filler was used


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 23, 2016)

Rodue, that M is a very nice looking and running engine.  What kind of welding process did you use?

Chuck


----------



## rodue (Jan 24, 2016)

kuhncw said:


> Rodue, that M is a very nice looking and running engine. What kind of welding process did you use?
> 
> Chuck


 All I had at that time was and ark welder, it worked well because you could lay down a heavy bead. It did take a lot of grinding.


----------



## cam081 (Mar 9, 2016)

Great model I have been wanting to build one myself as I have the full size engine. 
Did you have any plans for your build? 
Thanks cam


----------



## rodue (Mar 10, 2016)

I do not have any drawings. I used the full size engine and I did not tear it all down for the dimension's, I used a hand held calculator and set it at the scale of 40% and scaled the engine. 
"GEM" was doing an article on International and a guy took a picture of the model beside a 6 Hp and sent it in to GEM.


----------



## 65arboc (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful job! I just got a 3hp full size IH and want to model it also. What did you make the main cylinder and hopper out of please?

Jim in Pa


----------



## deverett (Mar 11, 2016)

cam081 said:


> Great model I have been wanting to build one myself as I have the full size engine.
> Did you have any plans for your build?
> Thanks cam



I don't know whether they are still in business, but Wismer used to sell castings for a 1/2 size IHC M type, also the truck or skid.

No web site, but details are as follows:
WISMER MACHINE COMPANY, INC.
1006 Old Bethlehem Pike
Sellersville,  PA  18960
Telephone   (215) 257-5081      
Fax   (215) 257-5083      
e-mail   [email protected]

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## rodue (Mar 12, 2016)

65arboc said:


> Beautiful job! I just got a 3hp full size IH and want to model it also. What did you make the main cylinder and hopper out of please?
> 
> Jim in Pa


 I sent you a privet message


----------

